# ◄new member here with some food questions►



## AnthonyF (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have 2 pitbulls, 1 is a blue nose i purchased from a friend which is 8months and another is brownish color I adopted from a shelter and she is about 4 months. YAY.  

long story short, my blue nose is 8 months and when she was spayed last month she developed a blood clot and almost died. Well, she lost like 15 lbs and is coming back very slowly. Both my pits are currently on Purina One with 2 cup fulls a day. One in the morning and one evening. Is this enough food for them? They both seem very hungry afterwards. 

Also, do you have any recommendations on other foods? Please do not nominate Science Diet. That company is a hoax. I appreciate all the help! 

-Ant.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

I would increase the food to 3 cups a day. we like Diamond brand dog food.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I also feed three cups a day for my pup...We feed Wellness.

Here is a site that may help you Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i use Iams, and i too feed kolby 3 cups a day, well, sometimes at nite i feed 2 cups, ...ok, well, most nites i feed 2 cups, *laughs* but one in the moring and one in at lunch.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Since you're trying to get her back to normal weight I would feed her 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups in the evening. The 4 month old same thing. 

I highly recommend Innova.


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

Purina isn't the best choice for food, is what I have heard.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a thread that's already been going about food brands.....

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/4515-all-these-dog-food-threads-how-about-post-up-what-you-fee-your-dog.html


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

orijen orijen orijen orijen!!!!!


WOOT WOOT

hah sorry its a wonderful food, and your dogs will def get their weight back on it. kenya has gotten really solid on it but she is still lean which i like. check them out, sydny feeds this to her dogs too (well as a treat since she is on a raw diet)


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Orijen is fantastic if you can afford it. I like the fish
I currently feed Horizon, but I am looking to switch to Taste of the Wild. again a great food if you can afford it, they are a little on the pricier side but have no grain in them which many dogs can be allergic to and have problems digesting.

Blue Buffalo is another one that people seem to like and its on the less expensive side.
Here is a website that breaks down almost all the different brands of foods and rates them according to what the ingredients are. They don't list prices generally so you will just have to call your local stores and see if they carry them. Often times the Feed stores (ie D&B or Zamzows) will carry the better brands as opposed to Petsmart or Petco.

So here you go!
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for all the input! I will def increase their diet!

I shop at PetsMart so they dont have many of the brands you guys are mentioning. Where might I be able to purchase these foods? 

-Ant.


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

AnthonyF said:


> thanks for all the input! I will def increase their diet!
> 
> I shop at PetsMart so they dont have many of the brands you guys are mentioning. Where might I be able to purchase these foods?
> 
> -Ant.


You can get Wellness at Petco.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

AnthonyF said:


> thanks for all the input! I will def increase their diet!
> 
> I shop at PetsMart so they dont have many of the brands you guys are mentioning. Where might I be able to purchase these foods?
> 
> -Ant.


Like i said try the Feed Stores, like Tractor Supply, D&B or Zamzows, or whatever you have by you


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

AnthonyF said:


> thanks for all the input! I will def increase their diet!
> 
> I shop at PetsMart so they dont have many of the brands you guys are mentioning. Where might I be able to purchase these foods?
> 
> -Ant.


yea same here!! that's why i go with Iams. it's sold at my vets, and it's one stop shop! but yall keep ravin, about the blue buff./ and call of the wild, wish i could run across a bag of it to try.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Go to your local feed store. Your in Alexandria, I know you have one there.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

bullydogla said:


> Go to your local feed store. Your in Alexandria, I know you have one there.


they have that brand at feed stores? um..learn sumfin new everyday. i didn't know that..thanks for the heads up.

bully dog you from alex?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> yea same here!! that's why i go with Iams. it's sold at my vets, and it's one stop shop! but yall keep ravin, about the blue buff./ and call of the wild, wish i could run across a bag of it to try.


Just an FYI Iams has a LOT of fillers also, its not that great of a food. Go check it out on that Dog Food Analysis site I posted.

YOu can go to the feed store and buy a small bag and try it out!


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 18, 2008)

I live in the city a little bit so there arent any feed stores around me that I know of. I wish I could find a website for it. Thanks for all the info though!

So you guy's #1 food to purchase would be?

-Ant.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Taste of the Wild or Orijen are the top ones
Then I would say Innova Evo
then Blue Buffalo


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 18, 2008)

^thank you! +1, lol On my other site I moderate, i'm +15. so weird. I'm searching for food right now.

-Ant.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea i'm so gonna have to stop by the feed store this afternoon and see what they got. i never thought of looking there...DUH! (i know!)


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

u can increase da food... we use Exceed(yellow bag) some ppl think it isnt that good of food but wats good w/ my dog might not work w/ urs... every dog is different...


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

AnthonyF said:


> thanks for all the input! I will def increase their diet!
> 
> I shop at PetsMart so they dont have many of the brands you guys are mentioning. Where might I be able to purchase these foods?
> 
> -Ant.


if you go to the Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and see a brand that you like..you can go on that brands website and mostly all of them have a store locator thing where you put your zip code in and they will tell you if any store in your area or surrounding area is selling that brand of food...............


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't really tell you if that is enough food. You will be able to tell by looking at them, if they are overweight feed less and if they start to look too thin feed more. What each of my dogs eat a day varies depending on their size/age/activity level, ect. They don't all get the same amount like prey model it can be 10-36oz and kibble might be 1-4 cups each dog has different requirements. It also depends what food you feed. So can't tell you to feed certain amount of cups. What they look like is the best indicator and not what they act like. Some dogs always act hungry or are in search of food, even if they are bloated and have eaten too much.

If she lost 15lbs I understand she is underweight and you should probably feed more if you are not seeing much improvement. I'd also try another food like Evo because it has nice fat/protein levels and the poultry based one has over 500kcals per cup, you don't need to feed much compared lower quality foods. You don't have to feed the puppy food but can use the adult formulas which come in large and small bites. You could even use this for your other pup too.

There are a lot of other good ones out there too, you will have to see what you and your dogs like best. Some dogs do great on certain foods but others won't even if they are good quality. These are some others you can look into that are decent priced although some like Wellness and Wellness Core have a low fat content some others do too, Fromm 4star or Gold Nutritionals, Solid Gold Barking At The Moon, Merrick, Nature's Logic, Eagle Pack Holistic, Innova which is made by the same company as Evo.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Just wanted to hi and welcome to the board. It sounds like everybody gave you good advice on the food question.


----------



## CwgrlJW (Aug 24, 2008)

In the beginning I feed Lucy Merrick Puppy, she did well on it. But, it wasn't cheap. Then I tried Kirkland kibble (costco) it was ok, she liked it. But, no growth or weight gain the month she was on it. She's currently on Wellness Core which is high protein. She doing great! Gained 3lbs the first week.... she get 3-4 cups a daily. I have found through trial and error that the cheaper dog foods don't have the nutrients my dog need for growth & health.


----------



## maze31 (Jun 29, 2008)

OK I am a little objective about this topic since I work in a petshop and I go to all the dog food conventions....Iams I really dont recommand....it's a personnal opinion since I also am very conscience about the PETA organisation....Innova on the other hand excellent...I am from Canada and is lucky enough to have great dog food choices...science diet...NO way...I have two pits and they are both on first choice (no corn, no wheat, no soja) great stuff! but if your in the states Innova is the way to go! or foods with the same principles!
Good luck to you!


----------

